# Question for everyone?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I may have ask this before, but I can't remember... So.......

What does everyone do for a living around here...? Work, Retired, etc? you get the picture... 

For me: Full Time Musician and I do a little astronomy related work on the side... Yep, I get to play and record music for a living, and the state of NC actually pays me to look at planets, stars, galaxies, etc. Who would have ever thought!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Rancher, Bookkeeper, Retired.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Retired.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Retired love every minute of it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Self-employed. Listen to people, mostly.

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm a mechanical designer through August 14th or so. Then out of a job and thinking strongly about retiring.

"Mechanical Designer." Started out as a draftsman when we used paper and pencil. Been here just shy of thirty-one years. Built a lot of things, mostly conveyor related, slipform concrete silos along the Mississippi, Ohio, and White Rivers. The big steel grain tanks you see as you travel this area were built by my company, many of them. Got to smell welding/cutting, hear the clang of steel being erected.

Its been a blast! Never, never once, did I dread getting up and going to work. Not too sure how I'm going to handle this.

Bob Wright


----------



## Trophyrider (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a science teacher at an alternative high school. Spent 20 years working in the grocery business before going into teaching.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Jr. System Admin -


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Industrial maintenance technician. It is a pretty interesting job never know what I will be doing next. Might be working out of a manlift changing out a motor and the next hour working in a control cabinet diagnosing problems with a PLC. Of course like most factory jobs it is a hot SOB in the summer.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Business Intelligence analyst/programmer - In other words, I'm a Dilbert.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Another Dilbert here. Software Engineer for a large aerospace defense company. We make the multi-million dollar weapons our military uses to kick ass.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A_J said:


> Business Intelligence analyst/programmer - In other words, I'm a Dilbert.


Man, its HONEST WORK! Never belittle a job nor the worker. Somebody's willing to pay whatever they pay you for that job to be done.

Bob Wright


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I work for the Sheriff's Office during the summer and go to school the rest of the year. This spring I will be starting at a computer company. Damn college is expensive!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I watch airplanes....kinda something like that. I wish I was a stay at home dad, but my wife wishes she was a stay at home mom...not likely to happen for either of us.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> As of recent.... I left my state/county job after 20 years of service, only my 3rd job ever. I've also played with houses, fix'em up & sell them. I find myself semi~retired working from home AND a stay @ home dad for my boy... ok, I'm ready for you guys to bust my stones on that last confession... :smt003 I've been doin' this for 7 months now so I've already heard ALOT of Mr. Mom wise cracks :smt003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get no busting from me. I've been at home with my son for almost 3 years! He has Autism, so one of us needed to be home to either take him to therapies or to let therapists into the house. I was elected since my wife made more than twice my salary. He's started preschool (on summer break now), so I'm working on getting my real estate license so I can have something to do that has a flexible schedule that will let me be around for him when needed.

The Mr. Mom cracks get old real fast. Have you been signed up for any "Mommy and me" classes yet? My wife did that to me this summer. I still haven't forgiven her.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ex LEO ,now automotive tech(geez,I remember when they were called mechanics??)


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> As of recent.... I left my state/county job after 20 years of service, only my 3rd job ever. I've also played with houses, fix'em up & sell them. I find myself semi~retired working from home AND a stay @ home dad for my boy... ok, I'm ready for you guys to bust my stones on that last confession... :smt003 I've been doin' this for 7 months now so I've already heard ALOT of Mr. Mom wise cracks :smt003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a stay at home dad for 8 months after my son was born. I owned my own buisness (paint and drywall) and did my work at night after the wife came home.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I'm in advertising and marketing. Also help with family business on the side.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> What does everyone do for a living around here...? Work, Retired, etc? you get the picture...


Gun sales.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My deepest regards to you stay at home Dads. My Wife stayed with My Son until he started to school. I think we would have a lot more secure kids if one of the parents could be with them until they start to school. Its amazing how much a child learns, and is molded from time of birth until kindergarten.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

P97 said:


> My deepest regards to you stay at home Dads. My Wife stayed with My Son until he started to school. I think we would have a lot more secure kids if one of the parents could be with them until they start to school. Its amazing how much a child learns, and is molded from time of birth until kindergarten.


The city of Memphis is in an unprecedented crime wave this summer. On the news last night, a retiring judge was interviewed, and the subject of crime and crime prevention came up. He stated that every person who had come through his courtroom, charged with a felonious crime, had come from an unstable home.

Bob Wright


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Thank you, Sir...*



P97 said:


> My deepest regards to you stay at home Dads. My Wife stayed with My Son until he started to school. I think we would have a lot more secure kids if one of the parents could be with them until they start to school. Its amazing how much a child learns, and is molded from time of birth until kindergarten.


 thank ya Mr. P .... I really appreicate that. Yes that is our plan help him get his best possible start he can... the best way to do that is being home with us and we are lucky enough to be a situation where I don't have to work and "can" stay home with him.
I do get my share of wisecracks from people but... But thats fine because I don't do it for them.... I do it for my son ... infact I gladly do it for him... :smt003 
A complement is rarely thrown my way for what I do... ususally it's a smart remark so, THANK YOU Mr. P, as I've said before "you always offer great post in our forum" :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

as little as i can get away with and still get paid


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Construction superintendent. Building hospital in downtown Indianapolis right now.....


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I used to be an MVS/OS390 and CICS Systems Programmer, now I'm a Database Administrator.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Man, everybody's got a really cool title!  

I'm a public school administrator: Asst. Principal/Disciplinarian in a secondary school (the "gorilla"), District Textbook Coordinator, Director of our Disciplinary Alternative School and some other stuff I forgot. Everybody does a lot of different jobs 'cause it's a small school district. We all like it 'cause we are all nucking futs now............:goofy: :goofy: :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Probation officer....


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm a mechanic. Not a technician, not a specialist. Just an old fashioned general mechanic. 
I work for the city I live in, Bartlett, TN Public Works, Fleet Services. 
I service and repair any vehicle or piece of equiptment the city owns. Cars, pick-ups, medium trucks, heavy trucks, garbage trucks, fire trucks, police cars, lawn mowers, weed eaters, back hoes, bulldozers and the occasional desk chair.
In my job I'm not just a mechanic. Because of all the different stuff we work on I also have to be a welder, carpenter, electrician, pipe fitter, fabricator, engineer and floor sweeper. 
Actually, what I really am is a dinosaur. One of the last few of a dying breed.:smt002


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

i have a very cool job.i drill and service water wells


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

gunny said:


> i have a very cool job.i drill and service water wells


I just had a new one drilled 2 years ago...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Gun sales.


Really...so uh...how much to hook a fellow member up with an HK USPc .45? :mrgreen:

Oh and way to bring your work home with you!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> As of recent.... I left my state/county job after 20 years of service, only my 3rd job ever. I've also played with houses, fix'em up & sell them. I find myself semi~retired working from home AND a stay @ home dad for my boy... ok, I'm ready for you guys to bust my stones on that last confession... :smt003 I've been doin' this for 7 months now so I've already heard ALOT of Mr. Mom wise cracks :smt003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a damn fine profession.. Teach your children well..

My wife refers to me as the only semi retired, full time employee she knows...

I work for a large corporations in sales. Set my own schedule, I do travel quite a bit, but on my own terms.. Not a bad job.

W


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a stock boy at Rite-Aid. I get to work full time during the summer, but can only work part time when school starts again. I also do odd jobs and make money off the internet on ebay.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I retired from the Navy in 1989 after 20 years. Since 1992, I've been an analyst at the Office of Naval Intelligence. I'll retire for good in 2012.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

*Partner in Family practice (ARNP/PA-C); my daughter is the MD, but I'm the boss; retired military; generally semi-retired*


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i was a security commander in charge of the states 3rd largest mental health/ drug rehab facility, and also a manager (ase certified) for auto zone until i was placed on medical leave over a rather irritable double back injury. now i am a proffesional loafer and part time whittler! 

danny


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> I service and repair any vehicle or piece of equiptment the city owns.


Before this line of work, I was up for a mechanics job with the city of Portland - I made it into the top 5 out of 300 applicants - then, d'oh! Hiring freeze.



Grayfox said:


> Actually, what I really am is a dinosaur. One of the last few of a dying breed.:smt002


That means more work and more $$! Cars will always need some kind of work, even if it's flashing a software update.

You may look into aircraft mechanics - their maintenance is federally mandated - so there is always work..


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

An advisor and counselor. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> An advisor and counselor. :mrgreen:


Do you have a 900 number? :smt033


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Do you have a 900 number? :smt033


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My civilian job is for Galco Gunleather (bet you wouldn't have guessed!). I wear many hats there: media liaison, supervise the customer service department, work in R&D, run the Holsters for Heroes donation program, and do all the copywriting.

I'm currently mobilized with the National Guard, however, and am assigned to Operation Jump Start on the Mexican border for 12-18 months. I am able to do some light telecommuting for Galco, so I can sort of keep a toe in the water there. But my main loyalty is obviously to the military mission here in Yuma.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

